# Sex at Night



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I read something here on another thread that prompted a question. Men seem to drop off to sleep after sex. Women apparently wake up for a couple of hours afterward. Therefore, a woman not being in the mood at 11:00 at night might be connected with her then having to lie awake until 1am before she can go to sleep. Is it a problem?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I think the only connection it might have has more to do with if she's winding down and getting drowsy and ready to sleep, then sex is just going to wake her up again. And there would be a lot of variables. Like if you didn't mind if she just sort of laid there that it might not wake her up and might just relax her but if she's moving around a lot and performing and then she's in the habit of getting up and washing up afterwards, she's going to be wide awake. So you wouldn't want to wait too late and wait until she's ready to fall asleep to have sex. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't have sex at night, just not after she's already ready to go to sleep.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

The exact opposite here, I’m wide awake and full of energy when done. The wife is sound asleep minutes after popping, whenever it occurs. I cuddle a bit, then get up and let her sleep it off.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think the only connection it might have has more to do with if she's winding down and getting drowsy and ready to sleep, then sex is just going to wake her up again. And there would be a lot of variables. Like if you didn't mind if she just sort of laid there that it might not wake her up and might just relax her but if she's moving around a lot and performing and then she's in the habit of getting up and washing up afterwards, she's going to be wide awake. So you wouldn't want to wait too late and wait until she's ready to fall asleep to have sex. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't have sex at night, just not after she's already ready to go to sleep.


This ^^


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

This is definitely a problem for my wife.

If she says she is tired now I respect it and don’t make any inappropriate advances.

I’m the opposite. She rode me like she was breaking in a wild stallion yesterday and I overslept by 2 hours.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

we usually had sex around 1 in the morning... I had to wake myself up for it...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

All I know is 
sex at noon taxes


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

My wife and I are the opposite of this. She drops off to sleep right after and I am the one who is energized and awake.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> This is definitely a problem for my wife.
> 
> If she says she is tired now I respect it and don’t make any inappropriate advances.
> 
> I’m the opposite. She rode me like she was breaking in a wild stallion yesterday and I overslept by 2 hours.


What the crap is inappropriate? You are married. Inconvienient for her maybe, but it would not be inappropriate.


----------

